# Radio fuse?



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

on my 200sx my radio just went out its either i have a losse wire or a fuse went out ive looked and coundt find anything really. But does anyone know what fuse it may be or its a wire.its not the stock radio its a awia (for got what model)


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

Hotshotnissan said:


> on my 200sx my radio just went out its either i have a losse wire or a fuse went out ive looked and coundt find anything really. But does anyone know what fuse it may be or its a wire.its not the stock radio its a awia (for got what model)


for got to say im really not good w/electronical shit as you can see


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a couple of fuses it could be. The interior fusebox is located on the underdash, right by your left knee in the driver's seat. The fuse will either be the fuse marked "Radio" or "Audio." If it's not that, get down there with a test probe and start testing fuses until you find a bad one. If all of those are good, pull the deck and check the fuse on the back. Sometimes there will be an inline fuse as well. If all of those are good, use your test probe to check both power wires.


----------

